

Hulu Launchs "Hulu Plus" Premium Service - kloncks
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/29/hulu-plus-premium/

======
kloncks
I'll gladly pay $9.99 a month to have the privilege and honor of still having
to sit through their ads.

